# policymaker, policy maker



## SBE (Mar 26, 2011)

Αφού πιάσαμε το θέμα, τον policy-maker πώς τον λέμε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Διαμορφωτής πολιτικής. Φορέας ή υπεύθυνος χάραξης πολιτικής, στο πιο φλύαρο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Διαμορφωτής πολιτικής. Φορέας ή υπεύθυνος χάραξης πολιτικής, στο πιο φλύαρο.


 
Επεξηγηματικό μεν, αλλά πώς θα το λέγαμε αν ήταν επαγγελματικός τίτλος; Αν πρόκειται π.χ. για ανώτερο δημόσιο υπάλληλο υπουργείου με αντικείμενο τη συγγραφή συστάσεων, προτάσεων και εκθέσεων (με τη βοήθεια των ανάλογων εργαλείων - policy analysis tools);


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι στην Ελλάδα αυτοί λέγονται σύμβουλοι.
Έδιτ: Δεν εννοώ βέβαια τους policy makers γενικώς, αλλά μόνο αυτούς που αναφέρει η SBE στο τελευταίο ποστ της.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2011)

SBE said:


> Επεξηγηματικό μεν, αλλά πώς θα το λέγαμε αν ήταν επαγγελματικός τίτλος; Αν πρόκειται π.χ. για ανώτερο δημόσιο υπάλληλο υπουργείου με αντικείμενο τη συγγραφή συστάσεων, προτάσεων και εκθέσεων (με τη βοήθεια των ανάλογων εργαλείων - policy analysis tools);


Εκτός από σύμβουλοι, κι επειδή δεν είναι εκείνοι που τελικά λαμβάνουν τις όποιες αποφάσεις διαμόρφωσης ή αλλαγής πολιτικής, θα έλεγα και «εισηγητές πολιτικής».


----------



## SBE (Mar 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Να συνεχίσω με τα ίδια;
Policy unit (κάθε υπηρεσία που σέβεται τον εαυτό της έχει από ένα τέτοιο). Νομίζω μου κάνει το τμήμα μελετών, αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρο σε μερικές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

Αν εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο, βρίσκω το _τμήμα χάραξης πολιτικής_, αλλά επειδή απελθέτωσαν απ' εμού τέτοια διαόλου κέρατα, περιμένω επιβεβαίωση ή απόρριψη από τους αρμόδιους.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει καθιερωθεί στα ελληνικά, αλλά κανονικά ένα τέτοιο τμήμα (ή μονάδα ή υπηρεσία) δεν είναι "χάραξης πολιτικής" (= policy-making) επειδή δεν αποφασίζει. Βάσει περιεχομένου, θεωρώ ότι θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα το "στρατηγικής", ενδεχομένως με προσθήκη είτε του στοιχείου των ερευνών/ μελετών είτε του στοιχείου του προγραμματισμού, κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Πάντως στην ΕΕ:
Economic and Financial Policy Unit = Μονάδα Οικονομικής και Δημοσιονομικής Πολιτικής
Policy Planning and Early Warning Unit = Μονάδα Σχεδιασμού Πολιτικής και Έγκαιρης Προειδοποίησης


----------



## Themis (Mar 27, 2011)

Πάντα στην ΕΕ:

Policy Department for Budgetary Affairs = (FR) Département thématique des affaires budgétaires = Θεματικό Τμήμα Δημοσιονομικών Υποθέσεων
(Υπάρχουν κάμποσα τέτοια Θεματικά Τμήματα, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για την έννοια που απασχολεί την SBE. Πρόκειται για υπηρεσίες που ασχολούνται σφαιρικά με τον "τομέα πολιτικής", όταν οι άλλες υπηρεσίες της ίδιας διεύθυνσης είναι κατατμημένες με βάση διοικητικοοργανωτικά κριτήρια.)
PolicyTeam = (FR) Service Programmation et stratégie = Υπηρεσία Προγραμματισμού και Στρατηγικής.

Είναι φανερό ότι η κατάχρηση του policy από τους αγγλόφωνους (π.χ. policy measures αντί για σκέτο measures) δεν πονοκεφαλιάζει μόνο τους Έλληνες.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2011)

Εννοείται. Η ερώτηση προέκυψε γιατί προχτές μίλαγα με κάτι Γάλλους μετά από μια διάλεξη ενός policymaker και λέγαμε ότι δεν έχει κανένας μας στη γλώσσα μας αντιστοιχία. 
Εντωμεταξύ καλή η στρατηγική αλλά τι γίνεται όταν τα έχεις και τα δύο μαζί;
Αντιγράφω από εδώ:


> Strategy is a plan, or method of approach developed by an individual, group, or organization, in an effort to successfully achieve an overall goal or objective. Policy refers to a definite course of action adopted by an individual, group, or organization in an effort to promote the best practice particular to desired results. [...] A policy is what is, or what is not done- it thus implies a rule or some kind of a guide whereas a strategy is the methodology used to accomplish a target as prescribed by a policy!


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

Δεν βλέπω πουθενά την *πολιτική γραμμή*, οπότε να την προσθέσω. Βοηθά καμιά φορά στην αποσαφήνιση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2014)

Και μια φράση που θα άξιζε νήμα, αν η απουσία λύσης δεν με αποθάρρυνε εντελώς να το ανοίξω...(παρηγοριέμαι ότι και στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει λύση, ή όχι;)

_Οι υπουργοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται τόσο πολύ για το πώς θα κάνουμε δημόσιες πολιτικές, αλλά πώς θα κάνουμε πολιτική. Τα politics είχαν απορροφήσει τα policy._ (Αντ. Μανιτάκης)


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Εγώ θα το έλεγα
Οι υπουργοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται τόσο πολύ για το πώς θα διοικήσουμε, αλλά πώς θα παίζουμε πολιτικά παιχνίδια.

Και άλλα συνώνυμα. 
Πώς θα πάρουμε αποφάσεις, πώς θα χαράξουμε πολιτική κλπ
Τους ενδιέφερε να είναι πολιτικάντηδες, όχι πολιτικοί κλπ κλπ


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Η λέξη που κατά κανόνα προβληματίζει στη γενική του πληθυντικού: *των πολιτικών*.
Εκεί, αν δεν λάβεις μέτρα (να την αλλάξεις, να της προσθέσεις κάτι), το έχεις σίγουρο το στραβομουτσούνιασμα του αναγνώστη.


----------

